# [SOLVED] How Do I Remove My CPU Cooling?



## genzeleam (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm having a noob problem. I'm taking apart my dead computer and I wanted to get to my processor. I can't seem to figure out how to get the thing off. Help?

Pictures:
http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u45/thezimmione/noname2.jpg
http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u45/thezimmione/noname.jpg


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: How Do I Remove My CPU Cooling?*

There is a part on each side where the clip connects to the black plastic base. Push the clip down on one side and away from the hook.


----------



## genzeleam (Jul 6, 2008)

Yep, I figured it out before I checked this again.

Thanks.


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

lol, glad you got it fixed. Many people today have never even worked with old-style clip heatsinks.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

yup, I've dealt with a handful of those. I've even successfully peeled the heatsinks off of a couple blown slot 1 pentium 2 CPU's. all of 350 MHz.


----------

